# yo yeti!



## Bryan Houle (Nov 5, 2003)

i have an idea.... next time yeti posts, just IGNORE IT! why go to the trouble to personally disrepect him when all he's trying to do is help discover new runs? so what if he's not a class V+ paddler. or has that become the pre-requisite for this site....


----------



## JCKeck1 (Oct 28, 2003)

I have to admit that I'm taking Mr. Lee's side in this one. It sure would be nice if people in their respective regions could try to keep stuff cleaned out. That way no one has to drive forever during the off season to cut logs. The often ragged upon frontrangers cleaned our stuff out well this year - except for the f-ing big south crap (it'll be my mission in life this fall). Also, slee did not say anything about yeti's paddling abilities.


----------



## WisegirlII (Apr 14, 2006)

Well, I'm with Bryan. 

Slee, how 'bout you give us a list of all the wood in your area you've cleaned recently (not including your own) or shut up? How does that sound? Do you like apples? 

If you want the log out of OBJ why don't you put your skirt on and skip up there yourself and get it out? Then you too can "actually" go boating instead of spouting.


----------



## JCKeck1 (Oct 28, 2003)

For my part, I cleaned the Source for an entire day with saws and ropes. I also got the log most of the way out of Mr bill in the narrows. I also had a saw packed in my boat and was on the way to cut the log in bailey when I found out that fremont beat me to it. how bout you?

Also, I think it important that people who live in the area ought to help out. That way I don't have to drive 4 hours to CB to cut wood and people from CB don't have to drive 4 hours to cut wood out of clear creek, bailey, and the source. 

Finally, if you want to talk about who actually goes boating check out Go Boatin with Joe. And no I don't care what class you boat - just get out on the river and try to get some wood off while you're out there wisegirl.
joe


----------



## WisegirlII (Apr 14, 2006)

Oh Joe... I like you.

I wasn't aiming my comments at you. Per your other thread you obviously get your wood taken care of...

I will admit that I haven't been to any log clearing parties, simply because no one is brave enough to give me their chain saw, but I also wasn't the one taking cheap shots at Yeti. Nough said.

Your point is good and correct. It would be ideal if local boaters took care of their rivers, cleared wood, set up lemonade / beer stands at the take, etc. No doubt.

I just think Mr. Lee was a bit out of line, that's all. Ok cap-e-ton?


----------



## Kato (Oct 13, 2003)

Hey Bryan, I have a better idea, pipe down unless you like taking AT paddles up the backside. It is pretty cute how you stick up for yeti, maybe the two of you were looking to share the AT? "All he's trying to do is help discover new runs." Maybe you should help each other discover the sand in your vag. the next step would be to remove it and clean the wood out of OB so I can laugh at you while i lap that shite. "so what if he's not a class V+ boater." You two go have fun at your local playhole, don't be afraid to stick up for each other when someone makes fun of your loop. Wise girl, you could set up a lemonade stand and pretend like you're cool too. i'll bag cross creek for you if you clean it out for me. then, like yeti, you could pretend like you were part of something sick. :twisted:


----------



## sward (Dec 14, 2003)

I don't know Yeti, but I like what he has posted and the work he has done.

This post is malicious, period. If you don't want to read his post then don't. Some people have desk jobs & put their energy where they can, when they can. Some are lumberjacks and have 6 stihls, gassed & ready.

Pick & choose your posts. Don't mix Yeti's willingness to share some time he has spent with a map with unwillingness to cut out wood.

That said I agree with your premise, local boaters need to maintain their drainages. If you want to bash Yeti, start a thread called bashing Yeti.

Steve.


----------



## steven (Apr 2, 2004)

yeti-thanks for showing maturity and not responding to these as$holes. this site is going downhill.....


----------



## Jaxxon (May 19, 2005)

I guess it just started going downhill , huh ? It's funny , I know lots of great boaters who wouldn't be caught dead on this site . This forum is such a joke that I can't even stand it anymore . It's so bad that new Boaters can't even post without getting made fun of . It's a contest for the coolest . And if you talk back i'll , kick your ass kind of attitude . 
Who fucking cares what you did ! You don't look cool to anyone . No , not even to your friends . It should be about fun , and not about bragging rights . I am even guilty of bashing jerks here . If I am not dropping sic ass shit , which I don't , what else is there to do ? 
Why don't all you bitches just shut the fuck up and try to remember why we all started this sport . For fun ; not to cause tension , put people down , or t o spew tons of negative shit . There are only a handfull of cool people who actually try to be helpful , and I am not sure why they waste their time here on" whiney buzz " . What a joke . 
Yo Frenchy , Why don't you try and set some new standards ? Doesn't this crap bother you ? I am done here . You will probably erase my profile for speaking out . Go ahead ! :|


----------



## Rushis Right (Jan 3, 2006)

Jaxxon are you crying? T.I.E.


----------



## slee (May 19, 2005)

it still works!


----------



## Kato (Oct 13, 2003)

YES!- I know i'm having fun! Wisegirl- I know you're having fun and I'm still waiting to hear back from you. Steven, thanks for showing some maturity and responding! But Jaxxon, you win by far. How long did it take you to write that paragraph? or should i say to "spew tons of negative shit." Maybe you aren't dropping the sick shit yet cuz you take life too seriously. You're too worried about the negative shit to go with the flow. Then again that might just be me trying to be helpful!


----------



## offline (Apr 13, 2006)

*Sure is a lot of preaching on this site*

I think it is funny that a lot of people come to this site for Beta, and when Yeti has thrown up the most Beta I have seen in a while, everyone comes out of nowhere to tear him down. Sure his Beta might not be useful to some but to others it could be very useful. 

There was a lot of good follow-up replies to his posts as well, which meant that it was a good discussion. I guess what it comes down to is that Yeti shouldn't listen to the negatives and keep doing what he is doing. The rest of you can go ahead and rip on him but it just looks bad on you in the end. 

I just hope that all of this negativity does keep anyone else from sharing beta, for fear of being taunted, no matter what the run.


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

thanks for the support from everyone, and to everyone who thinks otherwise, i really dont give a shit. like ive said before, im going to keep doing what im doing and im not going to let anyone deter me.

does it have to be about kayaking? just because im not a class V+ boater, does that then mean i cannot go hiking into these areas? or is hiking not the "core" thing to do?

really, you guys can keep bitching all you want. i dont care. youre just prattling to no one and wasting forum space. at least my posts have information in them



on another note, been in CA for a week or two now, and its been a blast. took my 9' cataraft down a whoooole bunch of rivers here, the so. and mid. forks of the eel, the mattole, the no fk mattole, durphy creek, a good chunk of redwood creek, and a bunch of other ones.

has anyone here boated the South Fork of the Kings from the NP boundary to pine flat? we drove past that and it was BIG. at least four or five thousand, all of a huuuuuuuuuge big water character. ive got some video (no boating, just of the water) if anyone is curious. did some hiking in the area, and had a few questions about creeks there, but i think i need to take those questions to boof.com.


as for the list of CO runs, i really dont care who uses it, im just sick of seeing an incomplete list on AW. thats not to rip on AW, its one of my favorite sites on the net and i will continue to support them financially and by by coercing my friends to contribute too, but i just want everyone to have access to a complete list of every run in the state, regardless of rating. ive got the list almost done, but ill need some help from local boaters to help put proper ratings on them. ill post the list later, or go by drainage so everyone can put their two cents in on ratings!


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

hey, id like to add, i really apologize for not being out cleaning yet this season. im in california for another week and havent been home for two weeks, but when i come back ill glady help out, hand saw and chainsaw in hanbd. id bring some ropes and shit but all of my climbing and rope gear got stolen out of my truck last year so im sorry but i dont have those.....ill tear through some shit with my chainsaw though, any cb'rs know if the big log is still in wicked wanda? i wont run it but somebody else might want to!


----------



## BastrdSonOfElvis (Mar 24, 2005)

Yeti, you got nothing to apologize for. You're a cool guy that does good things and anyone who gives you shit is pure prick. Fuck em.


----------



## cayo (Mar 20, 2005)

answer to bsoe's question; ignorance , prejudice,and privilege.

Yeti I appreciate thayt you are doing some leg work and organizing beta,thats all it is.Anybody reading anything should consider the source,anybody running anything consequential should scout it themselves.You just give advice on where to look.


----------



## offline (Apr 13, 2006)

Yeti

If you put a good list together with some Beta and pics, send it over to EddyFlower, I am sure they would be willing to put it up for you and people could add to the Beta there. Seems like a good online depository for Beta.


----------



## milo (Apr 21, 2004)

.........slee/jkeck, i'd enjoy kickng your teeth in........have somebody clean them out of your throat........so you could talk more shit......JR 4MUTHAFUKIN20cb


----------



## Kayaker_SkierCO (Jul 26, 2005)

the log in wicked wanda is gone, pretty much the whole run is clean (not any mandatory portages), just one log pile that requires a small boof right into the green tongue on the far right side of the pile. This is below the enchanted forest rapid....


----------



## slee (May 19, 2005)

i apologize too. i can't believe how out of line i am wasting forum space and talking shit. i think we should all get together at a nice mellow play spot like golden, sit down in a circle, talk about how we feel, and then jerk each other off. nothing is more appealing and encouraging to me then a group of guys showing support for each other. 

now in my defense, i said nothing about being a V+ boater. i would assume that someone so consumed by first d's would be, but it is ok if your not as sick as me and my crew. team cella is joining the chunderposse and our mentor has advised us to continue to kick ass and take names. i'm glad that you like to hike....we need your support in bagging that list of first d's. our mentor has made it apparent that we need to look with in ourselves to get your shit done. to fu_k your ugly wives and daughters that like to watch you play boat. to clean your creeks. and always leave the mark of the yellow raft on you front step when we are done.

peace out bitches!!


----------



## smoke emif ugotem (Mar 29, 2006)

Yeti-yet-yet 

Don't worry about these losers talking shit to you. I get all the time. I get personal messages talking shit, I get it on the public forums, I get it all the time. 

These jack-ass losers don't know how to pull the long pole outta their ass and have a little fun. Just remember, anyone who gets "pissed" about anything that is said on an internet message board has issues that go far beyond anything we should be paying attention to. 

I have been consistently told that I have "small dick syndrome" drive an over-sized pick-up truck and that I didn't get any love from my motha when I was young all because I like to have fun and add a little excitement into people's boring days at work. 

I think we should start a new board for the JCs out there... we can call "I need to get a fuckin' life and bag a fat chick" board. 

Me and BSOE will be the moderators... in other words "anything goes."

And finally, to anyone who disagrees with me - fuck off


----------



## TEAM CELLA (May 23, 2006)

Yo Yetti,

The next time I go to OBJ to bag it in a raft for the second time I'll bring my chain and do your work for you. If the issue is the equipment maybe you and wisegirl can rent my chain saw (we'll work out some sort of payment wisegirl!) After you get done Yetti and can drink some of wisegirl's lemonade because we all know you won't be drinking a beer. 

Chunder Posse out


----------



## MPEARSON (May 23, 2005)

AHHHH!! I see junior high trolls are out for summer break.


----------

